# Ticks, What do you use to prevent them on a milking goat?



## mek (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a lot of ticks in my area due to the strange four season in a week weather. 
Just wondering what do you use to prevent ticks on your milking goats? (fyi I live in Australia but you can still tell me what you use ie the active ingredient/product name as you can normally figure out the equivalent product).


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't think I've honestly ever found a tick on any of my goats.  I find them on me and the house dogs, but never on the goats.  And they have trees / tall grass, etc. part of the year in their pasture.  Wierd...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 29, 2011)

Guineas - They go everywhere and they eat tons and tons of bugs.  In addition to ticks, they really like Stink Bugs, which you may not have in Australia, but here in the U.S., especially in Maryland where I live, the stink bugs are crazy.

Guineas make a lot of noise when something or someone they don't know comes around, so they actually help alert other animals of potential danger.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

this came from Okstate.edu

Summary of Currently Available Insecticides Registered for Goats
Permethrin:
Artoban 11% EC Insecticide  spray concentrate for flies, mites, ticks, lice, and keds( sheep tick).
Catron IV  aerosol for control of flies, maggots, and ear ticks.
GardStar 40% EC  spray concentrate for flies, ticks, and lice.
Zeta-pymethrin:
Python Dust  dust insecticide for flies, lice, ticks, and keds.
Although many other brands and chemicals are effective against external parasites, they are not currently labeled for use in goats. Before you use such products, you should check with your local veterinarian for off-label usage instructions on dosages, withdrawal times, and special considerations for use on goats.

here is the website I went to if you would like to read it.
http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-5175/EPP-7019web.pdf


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 29, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Python Dust


That's what we use.  That and guineas...


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 29, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Guineas - They go everywhere and they eat tons and tons of bugs.  In addition to ticks, they really like Stink Bugs, which you may not have in Australia, but here in the U.S., especially in Maryland where I live, the stink bugs are crazy.
> 
> Guineas make a lot of noise when something or someone they don't know comes around, so they actually help alert other animals of potential danger.
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/w20111223_GuineaFlock.jpg


I think any fowl really help cut down on tick levels. My chickens and turkeys free range, and ever since I got them, tick levels have gone down exponentially. There are so many ticks here that a quick walk in the tall grass would have me picking several of them off my cloths before they got any further. And frontline didn't keep them from latching onto the dogs, either. But with the chooks going to town out in the tall grasses, there was nary a tick the rest spring and summer.


----------

